# What to do about the hundreds of PhotoBuckets pics????



## eaglewing (Sep 17, 2017)

OK, first off SORRY for not being here more often the past couple years... and now I find out all old posted photobucket pics are being blocked by them unless you upgrade to a ridiculous cost!!! 

Second thing I guess I now need to be sorry about is the worthless threads and posts that have all those bad links in them....

THNX to pmoney I did update the 20/20 Charcoal Basket thread using the now "upload pic" feature... *THANK YOU SMF for hosting our pics*

Anyone have any tips on how to get the OLD pics working again or just move on and forget about them...???


----------



## griz400 (Sep 17, 2017)

You can post em up right here by clicking on icon that says insert image ,,, and it takes you to your pics on your PC, click that pic, and enters on the thread  .. you can edit your posts


----------



## tropics (Sep 17, 2017)

griz400 said:


> You can post em up right here by clicking on icon that says insert image ,,, and it takes you to your pics on your PC, click that pic, and enters on the thread  .. you can edit your posts


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 17, 2017)

griz400 said:


> You can post em up right here by clicking on icon that says insert image ,,, and it takes you to your pics on your PC, click that pic, and enters on the thread  .. *you can edit your posts *


YEAH I knew that part... THNX

Talk about time consuming!! Editing all my old treads and posts... ?? You're right tho... so I guess that's the only way if I want them to show up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2017)

griz400 said:


> You can post em up right here by clicking on icon that says insert image ,,, and it takes you to your pics on your PC, click that pic, and enters on the thread  .. you can edit your posts


Yup---That's what I plan on eventually doing.

That's gonna take awhile---I think I have about 2800 pics on PB.

I think I'll start with all the Pics on my "Step by Step Index" that will be lost when they do the same to my Pics on PB.

I already started doing that with my new threads & their Pics. No more using PB for me.

Bear


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 17, 2017)

That happened to me too. PBucket shut the door on everyone and my account there is basically useless now. But anything I had there was uploaded from my PC so I haven't lost anything but the convenience of being able to link.













fuera_de_servicio.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Sep 17, 2017






I started to upload images to my own website instead.













on_your_own.png



__ bluewhisper
__ Sep 17, 2017


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 17, 2017)

You can download all your pics from PB to your computer and then use the hosting function on SMF to repost what ever you want.


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 17, 2017)

cliffcarter said:


> You can download all your pics from PB to your computer and then use the hosting function on SMF to repost what ever you want.


PB won't let me download my album... keeps givin me some kinda error or won't complete the zip file... I don't know what the problem is but I'd love to just get my pics back and close my account there.

Here's what I get:













PBerror.jpg



__ eaglewing
__ Sep 17, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

I have pics on a couple sites that are years old. If I want a few bad enough I go take screen shots and edit them back to original. I don't own a pc.


----------

